# Where To Buy



## pmhpmh (Nov 1, 2013)

Being just a beginner at tinkering I am still collecting the bits I need.

Where do you buy your watch cleaning fluid. I can buy from cousins but they only seem to have cleaning fluid in vast quantities 2.5L, 3.8 L and up to 25 L.

So I dont want to have vast quantities lying around I don't use, both for space, storage of chemicals and cost.

I would also like to know what you use.

I was planning to get some small glass pots, 10 ml or so then move the parts by hand through from first wash, to second wash and then rinse and out

or is there a better way to do it?

Thanks


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

the old answer, try the bay :thumbup:


----------



## pmhpmh (Nov 1, 2013)

long shot, but does anyone sell this sort of stuff in Scotland?, central belt especially?


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

hi, i may be well out of line here,but did i not read somewhere that a popular watch cleaning fluid is napta,also known as lighter fluid?.please do not take this as gospel.perhaps someone with greater knowledge than mine will put you right.i am getting old now and the old grey matter is not what it was!,cheers..greasemonkey


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Lighter Fluid (Naptha) will indeed clean watches - - however the clue is in the name - - it's very highly "burst into flameey" at the slightest provocation, and so will cloths, tissues or clothing which ends up with the stuff on it - it's hi-octane cleaning fluid to be used with extreme care. :yes:

Definitely not recommended if you also smoke! :focus: Some lighter fluid will also leave an undesirable residue after use, but the classic "swish dunk" method used by lots of Timexicans on their TIMEX' watches means it's popular on pin pallet movements of all types. It's main advantage is ready availability from corner shops in tins of Ronsonol and similar brands. :lol:

BTW, it's also a solvent for shellac :fear: so old jewelled movements don't like it, and takes the natural oils out of your fingers and they go all white and dry !

Use with care - - and sparingly! Plus you *MUST* re-lube correctly after use and before you wind and run a piece!


----------



## pmhpmh (Nov 1, 2013)

yes, I did worry about a quick whoosh and me having even less hair.

Mel, I take it there are no suppliers of this sort of stuff in Scotland, being new to this I fancied a good browse and pick up and poke?


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi

Another good one to have in the armoury is Perchloroethylene or "Perk" sometimes just called plain old Dry cleaning fluid,

Bergeon sell it in small 50ml bottles for Â£20-25 and call it "one dip" or you can buy a whole litre of the stuff under It's other names for about Â£17!!!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

pmhpmh said:


> yes, I did worry about a quick whoosh and me having even less hair.
> 
> Mel, I take it there are no suppliers of this sort of stuff in Scotland, being new to this I fancied a good browse and pick up and poke?


I used to be able to get this sort of stuff from Temple in Edinburgh, alas, the owner retired and the shop shut down a year or three back :sadwalk:

Glasgow/Weegie area, I don't have a clue, but you could try some kind of local search on something like "jewellery findings" or "watchmakers supplies" and see if anything comes up - ISTR there was a shop in the Maryhill Road area but that was in the 70's and well - - - ldman:

Stirling, try a real watchie if there is one, small shop that does repairs and ask him where he gets stuff?


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

I got two large 5L containers of the stuff in the garage you could have for a tenner, sadly i'm from down south...................


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Mind, I sent for a NiCad battery from HK land for Mrs Mel's wee hand held carpet cleaner and it was rejected by the Post Office for carriage as a dangerous item 

I kinda' think perk and trike and even other milder stuff may start to get tricky due to packaging regs and the new restrictions from the PO, so Dry Cleaning fluid might be possible in small containers if you found a local independent guy and explained why you want/need it? :yes:

Even ammonia is not that easy :wallbash:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

I think most of the Fleabay sellers use a courior service now for haz chem stuff same as cousins do, Personaly though I just lie if they ask anythng at the PO counter :lol:

wook


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

mel said:


> Mind, I sent for a NiCad battery from HK land for Mrs Mel's wee hand held carpet cleaner and it was rejected by the Post Office for carriage as a dangerous item
> 
> I kinda' think perk and trike and even other milder stuff may start to get tricky due to packaging regs and the new restrictions from the PO, so Dry Cleaning fluid might be possible in small containers if you found a local independent guy and explained why you want/need it? :yes:
> 
> Even ammonia is not that easy :wallbash:


Nice one Mel, it makes me laugh that your not allowed to send Nickel Cadmium batteries onto a plane, and then what do they do with the latest dreamliner? Have the batteries made from Nickel Cadmium..........so then they catch fire..........the fix? Change the batteries? Nope.......... make a steel armoured box and put the batteries in it, so if they do go, then the plane don't catch fire........... It's like something out of a Carry On Film!! :lol:


----------

